
Apple's Next Launch | A Smart TV - aussiebattery
http://blog.makeitwork.com/apples-next-launch-a-smart-tv/
======
nhangen
Wish the article was substantive, but it's mostly conjecture without a real
conclusion. I guess we'll find out in the next year or so.

